# Stella - English Bulldog / Pug cross



## yorobert

I thought I would post my pictures of my dog Stella, I haven't found to many pictures of Bulldog x pugs, so I thought I would share some.

I've been reading up on limited information about the cross tonight and found a lot of info that just true, or at least not true for Stella. 

She has lots of personality, extremely active, very fast, loves fetch and playing frisbee. When not on walks or at the dog park she is most happy sitting our laps or touching us in some way. She's fairly smart, she knows all basic commands, plays dead and rings a bell by the door when she has to pee. She likes to play with other dogs and is friendly with people and kids, children can't get over how fast she runs when playing fetch. No health or breathing problems in the least. 

The only annoyance is that she seem to shed a bit, but she is a dog, so it's to be expected. 

If anyone out there has a similar mix I would love to see pictures!!


----------



## Morgon64

Here is Mr. Meaty Von Meastenburg. Mom = Pug Dad=English Bull


----------



## 5 s corral

what a cutie
jamie


----------



## Coco-LilGuy

She's nice


----------



## Summersv1

hi
i have recently rehomed what we were told was a "puggle" (pug x beagle) but having visited this site and seeing your dogs on here we are now wondering if in fact he maybe a miniture bulldog.

his name is archie and he is 10 months old.


----------



## Morgon64

Summersv1 said:


> View attachment 32324
> View attachment 32325
> View attachment 32326
> hi
> i have recently rehomed what we were told was a "puggle" (pug x beagle) but having visited this site and seeing your dogs on here we are now wondering if in fact he maybe a miniture bulldog.
> 
> his name is archie and he is 10 months old.


Hi -- I'm the person that owns "Meaty", the second dog, who is an English Bull/Pug cross. Your dog does look exactly like the same cross. They really aren't Miniature Bulldogs, though. "Real" Mini Bulldogs are 100% English Bull, just downsized by breeding the smallest to the smallest over generations. What many people are starting to call the English Bull/Pug cross is "Pugabull", and that it what I imagine your dog is. Of course, it's possible he has some Beagle in there, too, like maybe a English Bull crossed with a Puggle, who knows! He does look a lot like our dogs, though!
Beth ([email protected])


----------



## Dozer97

Don't know if you'll see this morgan64, but mr. Meaty is my puppies twin! They even sit the same. They have got to be related. I'd post a picture but I can't figure out how to on my phone ughhhhhh


----------



## BostonBullMama

Toby, Red Boston Terrier X English Bulldog.


----------



## LittleFr0g

> Hi -- I'm the person that owns "Meaty", the second dog, who is an English Bull/Pug cross. Your dog does look exactly like the same cross. They really aren't Miniature Bulldogs, though. "Real" Mini Bulldogs are 100% English Bull, just downsized by breeding the smallest to the smallest over generations. What many people are starting to call the English Bull/Pug cross is "Pugabull", and that it what I imagine your dog is. Of course, it's possible he has some Beagle in there, too, like maybe a English Bull crossed with a Puggle, who knows! He does look a lot like our dogs, though!
> Beth ([email protected])


Your pup is adorable, but I would highly recommend removing your email address from your post, unless you REALLY like receiving LOTS of spam.


----------

